# What speakers are in the Pioneer system?



## aftereffects (Apr 4, 2011)

I just got my new cruze with the pioneer system and the audio is amazing. So clear and so deep.

My question is, what are the actual speakers in the car? Does anyone know? Like how many subs and tweeters and what sizes?


Thanks.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

aftereffects said:


> My question is, what are the actual speakers in the car? Does anyone know? Like how many subs and tweeters and what sizes?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


It is my understanding that the Pioneer option adds two 6x9 speakers in the back package shelf area and a 6" in the middle of the dash. I was under the impression that the other six speakers are the same stock ones that come with the base audio. Hopefully someone will clear this up for both of us.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> It is my understanding that the Pioneer option *adds two 6x9 speakers* in the back package shelf area and a *6"* in the *middle of the dash*. I was under the impression that the *other six speakers are the same stock ones that come with the base audio*. Hopefully someone will clear this up for both of us.


...yes, for the 2011 model; 2012 might be different.


----------



## aftereffects (Apr 4, 2011)

Then the stock is a pioneer system as well? Does the front side speakers on the stock say Pioneer? Because they do on the 9-speaker system.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the stock sound system is probably _not_ Pioneer, more likely just a Delco sub-contracted asian manufacturer (lowest bidder).


----------



## mattk (Feb 18, 2011)

@aftereffects - would you mind posting what settings you have for your system (fader, bass, mid, treble)? I'd love for mine to sound clear, deep, and amazing... maybe I just got a defective one.

Oh, also, what is your usual source (radio, XM, iPod, etc...)?

Thanks


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I have the same system, it sounds AMAZING! clear and hard bass too. I just upped the bass, treble and midrange to about 8, left everything else alone. Sounds great on iphone, fm or xm.


----------



## digo (Apr 21, 2011)

The Cruze's Pioneer system consists of nine speakers powered by 250 watts. The speakers include a 1-inch tweeter in each A-pillar, a 3.5-inch midrange in the center of the dash, a 6.5-inch midrange in each front door, a 6.5-inch full-range speaker in each rear door and a pair of 6x9-inch subwoofers in the rear deck.


----------

